
Elon Musk Faces Cash Squeeze at Tesla, SolarCity - e15ctr0n
http://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-faces-cash-squeeze-at-tesla-solarcity-1472687133
======
grizzles
Building the future is expensive. If Elon ever really needs the cash, he only
needs to ask. I'll be there to open my wallet for him and I'm sure many others
will be too.

I wish he'd give up on his Mars mission plans though. He's just not bankrolled
for it. He ought to be focusing on mining the moon and near earth asteroids.
The first company to do that will probably be the richest company until our
species dies out. That would give him more than enough cash to fund his Mars
retirement plans. It bothers me slightly that he can't see that. Unless he's
angling for some NASA funding; then it would make sense.

~~~
jnicholasp
If we take his stated motivations at face value, he's genuinely concerned that
we hedge our bets against existential threats as soon as possible.
Establishing a colony on another planet is both within planning range and
likely the strongest hedge we can currently make. If he thinks he can get
there, I'll take his published timelines with grains of salt, but at this
point I'll also trust him that the goal is plausible.

~~~
anotheryou
I think with globalization we can see most of humanity as a single super-
organism and it is very scary to me that we are the only specimen.

Maybe we should cut down on those antibiotics and check our near future
climate first, so we don't need the mars tech here.

It would be very ironic, if most of humanity got wiped out by some virus and
the few native tribes are the lone survivors.

